

Extending Rails with Railties - mark_l_watson
http://www.engineyard.com/blog/2010/extending-rails-3-with-railties/

======
johnswamps
Anyone know of a good resource for developing rails 3 plugins? Like the blog
post mentions, rails has yet to update their plugins guide so I've had to
resort to trying to piece together how it works by reading various posts like
this one.

~~~
KevinMS
I know what you mean. After much blog surfing I've written some stupidly
simple rails 3 plugins that might help by showing you what is minimally
required. A few will also show you the setup that works to test with both
rails2 and rails3 (pparams, auto_hash)

<http://github.com/kswope/>

------
fourfour
What ever happened to Rails Dispatch. It was a great resource when Rails 3 was
still in beta. Then it died. EY always has great blog posts, I wish they would
get back on Dispatch.

